#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Dog Breed - Bangkaew

## Boon Mee

Does anyone have familiarity with the Thai breed of dog called "Bangkaew"?

A Thai friend has one he bought in JJ Market as a little puppy and it's now full-grown and quite a handsome beast.  The friend claims this breed is intensely loyal and quite protective of the master - all others beware.  It's not a particularly big dog - 1/2 the size of a German Shepherd but quite tough from what I'm told.  Beautiful markings on this dog too.



Cheers! :Smile: 
BM

----------


## somtamslap

Yes, they're tough, tough dogs and vicious when they sense danger and towards other dogs. Can be very expensive too. I read that someone in Bangkok once bought one for 250,000 baht.

----------


## can123

Looks very much like an Akita to me.

----------


## Boon Mee

^^
Cheers, slap...considering getting one but not at 250K baht!  We need a dog for the property not so much the kemoy factor but the snakes.  Heard these Bangkaews dig up the yard pretty good too which would be a problem as the wife has done extensive plantings.  I'm going to take a look at JJ Market soon.

----------


## kmart

> Looks very much like an Akita to me.


They are the Thai version of an Akita. The neighbours opposite me have one. It's a lovely dog, protects the house and kids very well. 

They love to fight with other dogs though. Even the bitches love a scrap.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> They love to fight with other dogs though


 And they tend to win too. One of my Thai dogs, Buster, had his face nigh-on ripped off by one of them.

----------


## robuzo

My son has been playing with a bangkaew puppy daily at the restaurant his mom is managing. Playing rough, too, but so far no problem, although apparently the same pup sank his teeth into the neighbor lady yesterday.

----------


## Humbert

I have a baan kaew mix. Best dog I ever owned.

----------


## S Landreth

Girlfriend had four of them and sometimes they would get out of the yard/gate and they would pack up together. Neighbors and all the dogs in the area would run and hide until we were able to get them back into the yard.

Thai’s do fear those little dogs for some reason. You have to watch them,.loyal to the owner and keepers but might be dangerous to others.

And you or someone else will be cleaning up after them, a lot. They shed! This heat must be hell on them during the summer months.

----------


## superman

I had one. Never again. I found it very difficult to train. Very dominant if other dogs around. Loved digging the garden up. Loved rolling in siht (anagram). The list went on. Not a dog that suited me.

----------


## forreachingme

I had one and he was difficult, bite a few people had to pay vaccines few times.

Probably not took enough time to take care of his education, was roaming the house the first few month, but started be aggressive with any intruder or even toward the kids..
Placed it in the factory where he had huge space and freedom, but we had to attach him at the end as he was after many people and employes got scared as well...

I was told they are among the dumbest dogs in Thailand, stay well with owner and beware others, was quite a bit the case for ours...

At the end a dog need a good education while young, we not did it, kind of our fault that behavior...

----------


## Bettyboo

There's one up the road. When the English Bull Terrier (not mine, the noisy troublesome mutt...  :Sad:  ) goes for a walk all the dogs around run for cover, but this BW stands its ground and seems aggressive, albeit on the other side of a fence...

----------


## Boon Mee

Thanks for all the good info, guys...just located what seems to be the major breeder of Bangkaew in Phitsanulok.  A place called "Chumsangsongkram Kennels" Thai bangkaew dog chumsangsongkram kennel Phitsanulok , Thailand 

They appear to have some nice dogs and I'll take a run up there and have a look.  A bit more 'paeng' than something from JJ Market but I've never been a fan of buying a dog from a 'puppy mill'

----------


## forreachingme

> I had one. Never again. I found it very difficult to train. Very dominant if other dogs around. Loved digging the garden up. Loved rolling in siht (anagram). The list went on. Not a dog that suited me.



OO i can recognize my Jella so much in exactly the above ! she was digging tunnels and all, not up to listen...

----------


## forreachingme

That TV show with Cesar dog whisperer is quite nice, i learned quite a few simple trick to get the Streetbrador follow the rules and be a good dog...

So much about master attitude in dog behavior !

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The neighbor opposite me has one but it must be getting old because it's soft as shit (lovely dog) and Ninja beats it up at every opportunity.

----------


## youneverknow

> Thanks for all the good info, guys...just located what seems to be the major breeder of Bangkaew in Phitsanulok.  A place called "Chumsangsongkram Kennels" Thai bangkaew dog chumsangsongkram kennel Phitsanulok , Thailand 
> 
> They appear to have some nice dogs and I'll take a run up there and have a look.  A bit more 'paeng' than something from JJ Market but I've never been a fan of buying a dog from a 'puppy mill'


That's the area where they claim they come from. I used to live near Phitsanulok and knew one guy who was into showing his dogs. They are everything you say in the first opening post: loyal to family and aggressive towards anyone else. i don't think they are as expensive as you mentioned though. You probably could find them pretty easily from Nakonsawan north around Phitsanulok. 

I heard Thailand has three breeds of dogs but I think one of the videos I posted below says there are two breeds. The other breed the Thai Ridgeback comes from the Eastern provinces of Chantaburi and Trad. 

Some detail on the Ban Kaew in Thai.





Some info on the Thai Ridgeback

----------


## donald36

Super super dogs Thais are genuinely frightened of them --we have 4--- very very loyal to the family not too much problem with visitors if you are around them.but they will always be top dog or bitch if you have any other dogs around .
If one of my wifes brothers playfully grabs her ,the dog goes straight for him again very protective ,
We bought our first ones from the market --a bad idea,one died and the other nearly after big vets bills --when pups a little bit fragile but later no problem 
We live on the edge of Jungle and have very few snakes around --although semi isolated no problem with thieves although other houses in the area have been robbed
Ive heard though I am not sure that the Thai Army uses them to clear snakes
If you have cats could be a problem OK if they grow up with them 

In summary wouldn't  be without them

----------


## koman

I've had two.  The first died as a pup...only 3 months and close to 2000Thb in Vet bills.  Some viral thing from what I could gather.  

The second was a beautiful pup but contrary as hell.....virtually un-trainable and almost demolished the  garden.  We eventually gave her to a 
Thai family out in the sticks where she promptly drown in their pond.   Seems I don't have much luck with this breed...:confused

The ones that have been diluted down a bit with less rambunctious tendencies seem to make fine pets and guard dogs so I may try again if I can find one that look really Bangkaewish and maybe acts a bit more Labradorish...... :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

I had one. Never again. They have a mind of their own and very difficult to train. Beautiful dog but not for me.

----------


## david44

My wife wants a "golden" any idea on price or place to get a healthy puppy up North?

----------


## Pragmatic

Korat night market but it's hit and miss. Best find your local vet and ask there, as that's where dog breeders advertise.

----------


## ltnt

Neighbor has one.  When he departs for work, the dog climbs the 6' fence and splits all over the neighborhood.  Never seems to cause any trouble, but he is not friendly and usually returns to his house after he's surveyed the neighborhood via the same route.  Amazing to watch him climb the wall effortlessly.

We have lots of soi dogs about and never have witnessed aggressive behavior from the BangKaew.  Seems to know his own mind and I don't have a problem with that.

----------


## bsnub

I am very upset seeing these threads. I have raised wolf hybrids for years and I find it sick that those animals are stuck in los. The wolf or husky a cold weather beast.

----------


## koman

^

The Bangkaew is not related to the Husky or Wolf;  it originated in Thailand.  It's origins are attributed to the Monks at Bankaew temple.   They are quite comfortable and very much at home in a warm climate.

----------


## beazalbob69

I have seen a husky in Thailand. The poor thing looked like it was about to die from heat exaustion at any moment. Thing pants 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365.

----------


## Gipsy

> My wife wants a "golden" any idea on price or place to get a healthy puppy up North?



If Chiang Mai is north enough, here's your man and his beautiful dogs. www.lannagoldens.com / Lanna Goldens Golden Retriever ??? ?? §.. The owner, Mr. Chatchawan, speaks good English.

----------


## moose65

had two, still got one.
the male is an excellent dog and i have found him both intelligent and easy to train.
i have had malamute's before and the bangkeow is nowhere near as stubborn as a malamute.
both dogs were independent but responded exceptionally well to training as long as i made it clear i was the boss.

DO NOT LET YOUR THAI FAMILY TRAIN IT !
as they do not seem to understand the western idea of dog training !
my wife lets him walk all over her, however he responds to me perfectly.

thoroughly recommend this breed of dog

rob

----------


## Kurgen

> Thai family out in the sticks where she promptly drown in their pond.


That's strange. I was told by a Thai who had a couple of BK's that they were used for catching fish and had webbed feet. 

Another pub myth busted  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> I have seen a husky in Thailand. The poor thing looked like it was about to die from heat exaustion at any moment. Thing pants 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365.


I've seen a St. Bernard at a home in Bangkok too.  Cruel beyond belief to keep a dog like that in this climate.

The Bangkaew can take the heat as they are originally bred here.  Mine dive into their 'pool' several times throughout the day.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> I have seen a husky in Thailand. The poor thing looked like it was about to die from heat exaustion at any moment. Thing pants 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365.
> 
> 
> I've seen a St. Bernard at a home in Bangkok too.  Cruel beyond belief to keep a dog like that in this climate.
> 
> The Bangkaew can take the heat as they are originally bred here.  Mine dive into their 'pool' several times throughout the day.


Gotta have something to rescue the skiers that get caught in the frequent avalanche's we have here in the great white north east of Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

I was offered a pup of this breed for free and when I went to look at the dog it bit the maid and had a go at me when I went to touch it.

I'll stick with my gentle little pug.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> I have seen a husky in Thailand. The poor thing looked like it was about to die from heat exaustion at any moment. Thing pants 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365.
> 
> 
> I've seen a St. Bernard at a home in Bangkok too.  Cruel beyond belief to keep a dog like that in this climate.
> 
> The Bangkaew can take the heat as they are originally bred here.  Mine dive into their 'pool' several times throughout the day.


That's nonsense, dogs can climatise just as well as humans. I agree it would be cruel to bring one of these dogs to Thailand from say Scotland but most I have seen in LOS have been bred there and get along just fine.

I have a friend that breeds German Shepherds near to KL. He is a German ex-police dog handler and takes his dogs to competitions around the world. He breeds on his farm but sometimes buys new dogs from Germany. He has a series of kennels kept at different temperatures and he puts them gradually through the stages to climatise them. You can buy a puppy or you can buy a fully trained guard dog. Hopefully his next visa run to Thailand coincides with my time off.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Thai family out in the sticks where she promptly drown in their pond.
> 
> 
> That's strange. I was told by a Thai who had a couple of BK's that they were used for catching fish and had webbed feet. 
> 
> Another pub myth busted


I'm sure they swim just as any other dog but the pond had very steep sides and was only about half full.  She must have decided to go for a dip and could not climb back out.  They were very upset about it because she was adapting nicely to the new family and had lots of room to dig holes, and do all that other Bangkaew stuff.

----------


## nedkellylives

The breed originated from a village dog crossing with a forest jackal
We bought ours from a dog breeder in Phuket, the pups he thinks will be bad tempered he sells at the weekend market in Phuket town at a discount price
We paid 7500 baht for ours when 7 weeks old
If you train them from a young age you have no problems with them and they will obey your commands most of the time
Very protective of owners and property and good with friends, not the type of dog you can pat unless they want you to, let them come to you if they want to before patting
Best most loyal and intelligent dog i have ever had, best dog i have had before was a border collie
Dogs sweat from their tongue not their skin and the long hair protects them from the sun
Our dog will threaten people she does not like but has never bitten anyone and she is 10 months old, Thai people know not to attempt to pat them if they are not wagging their tail
A fearless dog, dogs who picked on her when young now keep well clear of her,  dogs she is friendly with she still plays with like a puppy

----------


## muffdiver

I've had German Shepherds, Collies, Dobermans, Silky Terriers, and a few more. Now I will only keep a BK - most faithful, loving dog ever.  bit difficult to train, but the basic obedience - no problems at all. Proper and timely vaccinations are a must, or they die within the first four to 6 months. They love playing in water; great for chasing the snakes and rats. Pups are usually available during the cold season (I managed to buy two in consecutive years, between december to February - had difficulty finding a pup outside of this period). Excellent dog - i swear by it now! Bought mine female for 2500 baht and male at 3000 baht from private breeder in Udon Thani

----------


## Boon Mee

Well, after having my male for >2 years now and the two Bitches just over a year I have re-thinked my attitude to Bangkaews.  All three dogs are fiercely loyal and excellent watchdogs.  Definitely don't need an alarm system.

The down side is their propensity to dig.  They also have a mind of their own and even with regular training when young, they don't always come when called.

The property is big enough to handle the 'dog holes' but it's sometimes a pain to have to keep filling them in.  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I have one, got it as stray, good nature d and playful. Its the gold and white good watch dog, its a  biggish dog tho, Thais shit them selves until they see my 10 year daughters handling it with out a problem.    It used to great friends with my mates Alsatian until the Alsatian made the mistake of barking at my daughter. the friend ship was off, for a while. Protecting the family is very important to them.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
I have to cage mine whenever someone comes on the property.

Extremely protective these dogs...

----------


## bankao dreamer

We found some pups a couple of months 2 males we gave away and kept 3 bitches. The one is the runt of the litter but the other 2 as they get bigger everyone is saying they are mixed Bangkoew.
Great little dogs but I have to be very firm with them. I have a Shepherd so know what behaviour to watch out for.

Sugar


Honey (or little git )

----------


## ChalkyDee

> My wife wants a "golden" any idea on price or place to get a healthy puppy up North?


I had a Golden for 10 years. he was 4500 baht from a little shop outside Big C in Khon Kaen.

Thinking of getting a BangKaew now.

----------


## tj916

My Brothers got two, a male and female. I stayed at his place for a month and they still wouldn't take to me.
Even though I was feeding and walking them every day.
Extremely protective of owners, especially the females.
Still got a scar on my knee from when I was trying to pull the male of another dog by its lead and the female bit me.
Shocked me how strong the male was when in 'attack mode'.
Brother and family love the pair of them.
Not for me though.

Bengaues not Huskies.

----------


## Pragmatic

There's a few Huskies in the village. Seems to be the fashion. None are allowed to roam free and are continually kept in cages or on a long lines.

----------


## crackerjack101

> There's a few Huskies in the village. Seems to be the fashion. None are allowed to roam free and are continually kept in cages or on a long lines.


That's appalling. Bastard owners should be chained or caged.

----------


## wasabi

> There's a few Huskies in the village. Seems to be the fashion. None are allowed to roam free and are continually kept in cages or on a long lines.


they are probably hitched to a sleigh and taken for a daily exercise run

----------


## Pragmatic

> they are probably hitched to a sleigh and taken for a daily exercise run


 I know your joking and I wish it were true. The woman nearby takes hers with her when she goes anywhere. She puts it in the foot-well of her motorcycle, just a matter of time before the tail goes under the rear wheel. When at the house she keeps it in a large icebox that is tipped on its side.

----------


## moose65

i have just had a litter of bangkeows hit the ground, 5 female and 1 male,
parents are wonderful dogs, wife runs a guesthouse and the dogs sometimes mix with guests.
the only problem i have with them is the male does not like Thai men, he is very wary and suspicious of them but i attribute that to him being raised in a village and the local school kids teasing him, we lived by a school they used to hit the fence and tease him.
he learnt from a pup to ride on my scooter and has been known to stop people in our old soi and getting on their scooter and being difficult to dislodge.
Another problem is the Vet is scared stupid of the male and unless i am with him will not even approach the dog, i have asked why and been told "very dangerous dog".
in a former life i had a 65 kilo male malamute that would have eaten my two bangeows for breakfast and nobody was scared of him.

i believe a dog is a good reflection of the owner, good man good dog !

if i ever live in Australia again i would like to take one over there as they really are a great dog.

Rob

----------


## BaitongBoy

And a fine Welcome to the Buffalo Board to you, maemae1...

----------


## cyrille

^^Can it sniff out copy pastes? 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit: That was a reference to a now deleted spam post, moose65, not your post.

----------


## Vettronics

Any local places near BKK to look at this breed? Looking to get a good dog.

----------


## Humbert

They bite. Impossible to cure their instinct to bite strangers.

----------


## Slick

^ I'm more than sure if one is raised from 2 months old in a responsible home, that probably wouldn't be the case. 

They get bad following the behavior of street dogs. From a pup, socialized, they are regular dogs.

----------


## Vettronics

I am good at raising animals so I would hope the dog would behave good. Any places in BKK that sells them?

----------


## Humbert

> ^ I'm more than sure if one is raised from 2 months old in a responsible home, that probably wouldn't be the case.


Malarky, I had mine from 6 weeks. Never ran with any street dogs. It's in their nature.

----------


## Vettronics

So is there any breaders here near BKK?

----------


## raycarey

IME these dogs are more likely to bite/fight than other breeds.

IMO you'll be far better off if you adopt a soi dog or two.

----------


## Vettronics

Yes I have had a Thai dog and she just passed away a few weeks ago. Really good dog for 11 years. Very smart and listened very well. Still didn't want anyone on the property at all unless she knew you. It will be hard to replace her.

----------


## moose65

saying that a Bangeow has a natural instinct to bite is a completely dogist statement !
Its the same as saying the all Negros have a natural taste for watermelon and fried chicken !

Rob

----------


## Vettronics

Has anyone bought a Bangkaew from a breeder or just has gotten one from a person with the occasional female having pups?

----------


## Slick

^ get one from a reputable breeder and certified by whatever chosen association if you can afford it. 

Inbreeding is rife in this country and puppy farms are everywhere. Apparently some can't understand how important this kind of thing is when planning on having an animal for over 10 year, and will slag an entire breed off because it's the owners themselves that are idiots.

----------


## Vettronics

I was worried about that. I can imagine a lot of inbreeding. Not looking for that at all.

----------


## farmerjohn

not near to to bangkok, but have had bangkaews for the past 10-12 years. good dogs if they live inside high walls, mainly because they like to kill chickens/ducks ect... the only ones that we have not had this sort of proplems with have been the "black tan" ones, all the "brown tan" love to kill and half the time they dont even eat the chicken etc... we have three females that have pups every 8/10 months, either sell them whole sale to a guy in town 2,500/3,000 baht each or sell them to friends ect... 
all the "grand parent dogs" came from phitsanulok road from a number of different breeders, dogs came with papers and ear number id. price of dogs was 5,000/7,500 baht each.
the dogs are good with children, never had a problem here (we have many children also) but like has been said before they do not take to strangers well, not a dog that goes straight in for the "kill" but more than likley to creep up behind them and have a nip.
have one dog that lives at the farm and is "free range" she does kill chickens ect and like to chase motor bikes, she has just had a litter 2 months ago,1st litter, we have kept 5 boys from this litter to stay at said farm, she had 9 born alive, the most i have seen born alive was 12, they only tend to have 8 teats so afew to many, most litter sizes will be around 6/8.
hope this info can be of some help.
many years ago i did hear of some very special breed of this dog going for many 100's of thousands of baht..........

----------


## John Lennon

Or import one when the breed is rare.

----------


## Vettronics

Farmerjohn,

   Thank you for that info. I will message you.

----------


## farmerjohn

^sorry dont have enough posts to send a pm.
no pups for sale at the mo, if we are lucky should have some before end of the year.... if you travel to the north go to phitsanulok road ( i believe this is where this breed comes from) and ask around, loads of "farms" here, people seling dogs at side of the road ect....
you must have pet shops around you, people will have these dogs for sale closer to your home, ask around in these shops, put up some adverts on there message boards..... over the years the wife has got all her contacts in the "dog world" this way. good luck in your hunt for a decent dog.

----------

